# Don't forget to say "Hi"



## Unchainedworld (Dec 20, 2016)

Had a 130 Defender for a year. It's been mixed feelings truth be told. I enjoy it and the potential it has for my big planned escape, but in the meantime it seems to be draining all of the cash I'd set aside for the adventures, onto a bottomless money pit of repairs.

It stands out, so if you see it on the road or in a field or up a track or in a desert, please say "Hi', because then as well as introducing yourself, you may be able to help repair it, as it's bound to have broken down.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice motor though.

Welcome.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey HI YA,
Welcome to the Forum, Great Truck, Love them But as you say CAN be money pits !.
& if you ever see me, Then The kettle is probably on & The Donuts are in the Top Cupboard !.
Enjoy.


----------



## The laird (Dec 20, 2016)

Hiya,nice to come on board,hope you enjoy the bammers on here ,great bunch of folk.anyway wrlcome and enjoy


----------



## Unchainedworld (Dec 20, 2016)

The laird said:


> bammers


?


----------



## Unchainedworld (Dec 20, 2016)

Roof popped!


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 20, 2016)

Unchainedworld said:


> View attachment 49269
> 
> Had a 130 Defender for a year. It's been mixed feelings truth be told. I enjoy it and the potential it has for my big planned escape, but in the meantime it seems to be draining all of the cash I'd set aside for the adventures, onto a bottomless money pit of repairs.
> 
> It stands out, so if you see it on the road or in a field or up a track or in a desert, please say "Hi', because then as well as introducing yourself, you may be able to help repair it, as it's bound to have broken down.



Welcome to the forum. Land Rovers always were money pits but what a way to see the world! Love it!:drive::hammer::welcome::goodluck::have fun:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## marktaylor (Dec 20, 2016)

*Hello*

Hi Everyone, just bought a Rapido at the weekend and can't wait to get out on the road. Planning a trip to the Lakes for New Year, hoping this website and forum will help us newbies navigate around the pitfalls with wild camping and find some lovely, quiet and scenic spots to stay? Hoping to do lots of long weekends this coming season and planning two week trip to Europe. Thank you in advance for your support. Mark & Saria


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum, love Landys, we've had 2 in the past.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 20, 2016)

marktaylor said:


> Hi Everyone, just bought a Rapido at the weekend and can't wait to get out on the road. Planning a trip to the Lakes for New Year, hoping this website and forum will help us newbies navigate around the pitfalls with wild camping and find some lovely, quiet and scenic spots to stay? Hoping to do lots of long weekends this coming season and planning two week trip to Europe. Thank you in advance for your support. Mark & Saria



Hi Mark and Saria, :welcome: to the forum too. This is the best forum for motorhomers out there imo. :wave:


----------



## mikigough (Dec 20, 2016)

:welcome::have fun::goodluck:


----------



## invalid (Dec 21, 2016)

I used to use my land rovers to pull down trees, was always hoping that said tree would full on car and the I could claim on insurance  for a Mitsubishi.

:lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Dec 21, 2016)

invalid said:


> I used to use my land rovers to pull down trees, was always hoping that said tree would full on car and the I could claim on insurance  for a Mitsubishi.
> 
> :lol-053:


.

I used 4 x 4 vehicles where there were a few dirt tracks or no roads at all. Unfortunately the Land Rover could not compete with Toyota or Nissan. Just not reliable enough.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome along chap.... Landrovers, money pits... ohhh yes... We've got 5 series ;-)


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi and welcome along to the site. Bet you keep telling yourself it will be fine now you've spent so much on it, been there done that. passion is never priceless when it comes to vehicles.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Acti (Dec 21, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## invalid (Dec 22, 2016)

The trouble is: we keep hoping that one day we’ll find one in as good order as our memories would have us believe.
That’s the great thing about reminiscing; you tend to remember the pleasure without the pain.
:heart:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 22, 2016)

invalid said:


> The trouble is: we keep hoping that one day we’ll find one in as good order as our memories would have us believe.
> That’s the great thing about reminiscing; you tend to remember the pleasure without the pain.
> :heart:



Ooops, Sorry wrong thread,,,I Thought this was on about DIVORCE.


----------



## n brown (Dec 22, 2016)

i'd ratherView attachment 49398 ta


----------



## Unchainedworld (Dec 23, 2016)

n brown said:


> i'd ratherView attachment 49398 ta



Good for you. I suppose your shower, toilet, kitchen, fridge and double bed come in the trailer you tow?


----------



## wildman (Dec 23, 2016)

welcome to the wildside, hope to see you at the devon meet in august.


----------



## Unchainedworld (Dec 23, 2016)

wildman said:


> hope to see you at the devon meet in august.



You'll have to tell me more.


----------

